# weather...



## idolomantis (Mar 4, 2008)

its march and it is fianly snowing for teh first time :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: 

just want to say that ^_^


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2008)

About 70 here. Very nice weather. Course my area doesn't get much winter.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 4, 2008)

A little breezy here, but blue sky as far as the eye can see. I'd say it's probably around 70F.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2008)

Today in my neck of Ohio we have, Ice, almost broke me butt going to post bugs ha ha... then we have rain, and tonight we have another Ice storm!


----------



## Mantida (Mar 4, 2008)

It snowed yesterday. In March. In Texas.

And today, it's nice and sunny, at 70 degrees!

Texas doesn't make any sense.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 4, 2008)

It doesn't make sense i agree Nola!! We had crazy weather here in Houston too, except that we are closer to GOM that snow couldn't reach here. near 80 in the afternoon then dropping to 30s the same day. I am gonna be sick!!


----------

